# Question for owners of Craftsman 12" lathes with 1/2" ways



## wa5cab (Jan 30, 2021)

First, all of these machines should have the model number and serial number on a nameplate affixed to the right end of the bed.  If anyone has one that is different, let me know.  But I don't really expect to hear of one.

According to the database that I've been maintaining, a few are reported to have a letter "S" prefix to the serial number.  I assume stamped into the nameplate.  Although it could be printed with the serial number stamped.  In any case, if you have (or had and remember it) one of the machines, please report Model Number and Serial Number with or without the"S" or "P".  And if with, whether it is printed or stamped.

If you prefer, you can  report via Conversation/PM to wa5cab .  And this is only for the Craftsman versions.  No one has ever reported an Atlas version model with an "S" or any other letter prefix to the serial number.  There is no indication of any of the Atlas versions having a letter prefix.


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 2, 2021)

Specifically, the following serial numbers of Craftsman  late 12" have been reported and entered into the database as having an "S" or a "P" prefix to the serial number.

At least a third were entered by H-M members, one as recently as this past November.  So let's see some responses.  If possible, include a photo of the nameplate.

000436
001771
003645
005634
100796
101495
102077
103182
103279
103660
104392
105099
104932
105302
105402
107315
107875
108245
109008


----------



## akjeff (Feb 3, 2021)

My Model 101.28990 is Serial Number 105910. No "S" on mine.


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 4, 2021)

Thanks.


----------



## Shotgun (Feb 4, 2021)

I also have a 101.28990 is Serial Number 10(3/8)428.  No "S" printed or stamped.

Due to some damage to the plate, I can't tell if the third digit on the serial number is a 3 or an 8


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 7, 2021)

OK.  Thanks.  103 puts it in the middle of a bunch of earlier stated "S" and 108 doesn't.  But I have yet to hear from any owners of any machines saying that there is a letter.


----------



## Smudgemo (Mar 18, 2021)

Hi Robert,
I could swear I provided this years ago when I got mine, but if not, 101.28910 and 100676.


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 19, 2021)

Ryan,

I went back and looked but although you did post when you got the machine, I didn't find any of the details.  I probably wasn't asking for detailed info on the machines at that time.  You gave the casting date as 1965 (or 65) but not the date and month.  So if you will add those, And also confirm that the cross slide gib is steel and not plastic, that should take care of it.


----------



## Smudgemo (Mar 19, 2021)

There are two tags I can see.  One shows 058-016, and the one below it 9-8-65.  Cross slid gib appears to be steel assuming plastic would be obvious.


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 20, 2021)

OK.  058-016 is the Clausing style part number for the 54" bed casting and for the finished part.  The same two bed numbers were used on all of the 1/2" bed models.  9-8-65 is the casting date.  The casting was rough-machined and then allowed to "season" for, according to all of the MOLO's, "a number of months" before being finish-machined and then finish-ground,    So your lathe was probably assembled  sometime in 1966.  Unfortunately, Atlas or more likely Timken ceased the practice of engraving the inspection date on the 10" and 12" circa 1952.

The date convention is YYYY/MM/DD.  The current earliest known bearing date is 1938/10/19.  The current latest known bearing date is 1952/12/20.  However, the earliest example of the Timken bearings in an Atlas built lathe show up in Atlas and Craftsman catalogs that were printed in 1937 or late 1936.  But in any case, whomever was dating the Timken spindle bearings stopped doing it in the early 1950's.  So the only way to roughly date any of the 1/2" bed machines is the bed casting date or the headstock casting date.


----------



## RrhatBruce (Mar 24, 2021)

When I disassembled and cleaned mine some years ago I took pictures of the headstock bearings. I assumed the 159 number (January, 1959?) and the early serial number meant I got a very early example but seems I might be mistaken.  I see the 058-016 part number, just where do I hunt the casting date?  Pictures hopefully attached.


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 24, 2021)

Bruce,

Timken or maybe it was Atlas ceased hand-engraving the inspection date on the 10" and 12" spindle bearing cups and cones sometime in 1952.  So none of the half inch bed machines have engraved dates. I do not know what the 159 means.  However, the 3 visible on the top cup means Class 3.

The 101.28940 and the rest of its type group were in production from 1957 until 1966 roughly.  The highest serial number that we have in that group is 008142.  So assume that in 9 years 9000 of all types were made.  That's roughly 1000 per year.  So assuming a constant production rate, yours would have been  made in early 1963.


----------



## RrhatBruce (Mar 24, 2021)

wa5cab said:


> Bruce,
> 
> Timken or maybe it was Atlas ceased hand-engraving the inspection date on the 10" and 12" spindle bearing cups and cones sometime in 1952.  So none of the half inch bed machines have engraved dates. I do not know what the 159 means.  However, the 3 visible on the top cup means Class 3.
> 
> The 101.28940 and the rest of its type group were in production from 1957 until 1966 roughly.  The highest serial number that we have in that group is 008142.  So assume that in 9 years 9000 of all types were made.  That's roughly 1000 per year.  So assuming a constant production rate, yours would have been  made in early 1963.


Thanks for the education. Instead of the lathe being 2 years older than me it's 2 years younger. I'm still tickled to have it.


----------



## Smudgemo (Mar 24, 2021)

Heh.  Mine is a year or so older than me.  I'm giving some hard thought to a 13x40 Precision Matthews, and I was thinking I'd sell my Atlas when it was up and running, but it's in such nice shape, and I have so many of the original tooling pieces, plus the steady rest and milling attachment that I think I'd regret it.  But then I looked at ebay and for a follow rest and thought I was seeing things.  Not quite gold, but sheesh.


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 28, 2021)

It isn't just the Atlas machines that the prices for used accessories are more than for those for new machines made in China.  Same is true generally for Logan and any of the others that are US made and are long since out of production.


----------

